# ITV for Berlingo owners



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Just for those of you that don't know this (we didn't) if you have a Berlingo it is classed as a van and must have it 1st ITV after two years not after 4 years as it is with most over cars. Mal took ours last Tuesday only to be told he was two years over due 

The really annoying thing about this is we bought it when it was 1 year old back in August 2005, it then took us another year to get the paper work from the local Citroen dealer (August 2006) meaning we were late paying the car tax due in May 2006) and got fined (dealer payed the fine) he hadn't changed the name on the paper work and still held the papers for it's first ITV when it was due but didn't bother to inform us it was only because Mal kept on and on at him that we got the paperwork and change of ownership sorted. It's enough to drive a gal to drink


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> Just for those of you that don't know this (we didn't) if you have a Berlingo it is classed as a van and must have it 1st ITV after two years not after 4 years as it is with most over cars. Mal took ours last Tuesday only to be told he was two years over due
> 
> :


I thought you knew that. Vans are different, also second hand cars that were previously used for hire and reward (taxis) or iirc ex rental cars


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I thought you knew that. Vans are different, also second hand cars that were previously used for hire and reward (taxis) or iirc ex rental cars


I do now


----------

